# Titanium package



## zweimitt (Jun 15, 2004)

Does the titanium package exist in real life, outside brouchures, in the United States? I'm considering trading my 2011 GTI and salesperson is having a hard time finding any configuration which has this package.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yes available. 

its even on audiusa.com 

tell your sales guy to look on audiusa.com


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Titanium Sport Package 
Inspired by the Audi motorsport legacy, the Titanium Sport Package includes a number of aesthetic and performance enhancements. Exterior elements include 18" Titanium-finish wheels and the iconic Singleframe® grille flanked by Gloss Black elements. Inside, the aggressive look is continued throughout with an exclusive black headliner, Piano Black inlays and S line® sport seats with perforated Alcantara® inserts and S line doorsills. Enhanced handling performance comes from a specially tuned, lowered sport suspension that gives your Audi a low, assertive stance. Optional roof rails are black with this package 

Package contents 
- Illumination package 
- Leather Perforated Alcantara® 
- Black grille and exterior trim 
- 18" 5-rotor-design Titanium-finish alloy wheels with 225/40 summer performance tires* 
- Black headliner 
- Aluminum doorsill inlays 
- Piano black interior inlays 
- Sport suspension 
- Sport seats


----------



## zweimitt (Jun 15, 2004)

*Clarification*

I didn't make my question clear. I understand that the option is shown as available. However, I'm told that all A3 sportbacks destined for USA (whether called 2012 or 2013) have already been produced and that one cannot order one. That being the case, my question is whether the cars are occasionally sent to dealers with Titanium Package.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Possibly but IIRC custom orders with titanium options were often delayed. I ordered mine in early August and it didn't come in until late December.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

tp. said:


> yes available.
> 
> its even on audiusa.com
> 
> tell your sales guy to look on audiusa.com


 Tell your sales person to look harder. If they can't find it pm me, I know a guy... opcorn:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just picked mine up 2 weeks ago. It took some searching but I found it in Cali.











Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

I think there going to stop taking orders soon, my local audi dealer said any day now they wont be take any new orders 

I know the wait for one if you build your own can take up to 6 months. I ordered one back in December did get it tell May 

i know FWD ti package is less rare then Quattro ones. There are only like a few Quattro TI packages in the US


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Titanium Package*

June of 2011, i believe I picked up the last ('11 Titanium Ibis White with an Open Sky Sunroof) in the West Coast. I shopped in 3 different states for it (California, Oregon and Washington). Here is a pic of him on his 1st year Birthday a few days ago:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

my car is real life


----------



## ipponrg (Dec 25, 2010)

To the OP, you most likely have to special order. I had to special order mine and I'm in Socal. Ordered July 2011 and arrived in Feb 2012. Yes it was a long wait, but it's well worth it.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

ipponrg said:


> To the OP, you most likely have to special order. I had to special order mine and I'm in Socal. Ordered July 2011 and arrived in Feb 2012. Yes it was a long wait, but it's well worth it.


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

You'll be hard pressed to find an existing one. Best bet is to oreder it. But if you do, won't it be a '13 and not a sport back? I ordered mine late December and had it mid March.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

For the moment the '13 A3s are identical to the '12s. This may change if and when the A3 sedan availability is annou ced.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

It exists! I love my Titanium Package TDI!


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

You may have to build-to-order. I see them all over in California. 

--- 
nevermind - my browser got stuck in the past :facepalm:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

KnockKnock said:


> Who's there?


 opcorn:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

bmw511 said:


> It exists! I love my Titanium Package TDI!


 Selling your titanium wheels??


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Selling your titanium wheels??


 Those are sexy, sexy wheels. Me want!


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

bmw511 said:


> It exists! I love my Titanium Package TDI!


 
i have a 2011 w/ ti package and prefer those wheels over the rotors...


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

...um said:


> i have a 2011 w/ ti package and prefer those wheels over the rotors...


 What color would you say those are? I was looking at some Reps that were Gunmetal, would this be a close approximation?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

beckermanex said:


> What color would you say those are? I was looking at some Reps that were Gunmetal, would this be a close approximation?


 i don't think any reps come even close the to OEM TI wheel color on the 2011's, the finish is satin and the gunmetal is one of a kind color not your standard gun metal 

personally i think the new 2012 TI wheels are better i have had both and the new wheels don't show any dirt and have a little room if you curb the wheels at least the screeches wont stand out so to the brushed lip, pluss the new style wheels are styled like the TTRS and RS3:laugh: 

here is a picture of mine just picked her up in MAY


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> What color would you say those are? I was looking at some Reps that were Gunmetal, would this be a close approximation?


The actual color of our wheels are: Titanium (in a satin finish)

Like RedLineRob said, they don't show any dirt. My wheels always look clean like if dust and/or clean them everyday, but i don't.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

it does exist...but VERY rare! I was told by the ex-Audi President that it is one of the rarest cars Audi sells in the US (titanium spec A3). 

my car:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

damn i wanna get my seats retrimmed


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

everso said:


> it does exist...but VERY rare! I was told by the ex-Audi President that it is one of the rarest cars Audi sells in the US (titanium spec A3).
> 
> my car:



You car =


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

everso said:


> it does exist...but VERY rare! I was told by the ex-Audi President that it is one of the rarest cars Audi sells in the US (titanium spec A3).


Except on the forums where over 50% of us have it :sly:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Except on the forums where over 50% of us have it :sly:


Perhaps he was told back in 2010. He didn't specify.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Except on the forums where over 50% of us have it :sly:


i'm talking about facelifted 2010-2012 A3 Titaniums...2.0. quattro, i've been told, is even less.

the current titanium cars also have the sport suspension, which cars pre-2009 don't have, correct?


----------



## zweimitt (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. It's been a week since I asked about it, and dealer has found nothing. Neither have I, searching inventories in all Audi dealerships in midwest. Too late to order one.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Okay so I have found at least 4 on auto trader, what specs are you looking for? I know I had a couple options when I picked mine up and just a quick look resulted more. You may have to travel for it, which is what I did. Roughly 600 miles one way, but it was worth it.


----------



## raitchison (Nov 20, 2001)

I saw a Titanium Package on the lot when I was first looking at a TDi.

Now if you want rare try a TDi without the panoramic moonroof. I ended up ordering just so I could get one.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine is a TDI without the sunroof in Monza Silver. Is that rare?


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Mine is a TDI without the sunroof in Monza Silver. Is that rare?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


A3 TDI with Titanium Package and no open sky?


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have the only Ti 2.0 Quattro on the island here. My ******* service advisor told me he has never even seen a Quattro a3 on the island. I can see why 50 percent of the members online here own a titanium though, we are the select few who really care about the details of our car. Enthusiasts if you will. The select few who enjoy our car enough to take time out of our personal lives to talk about the car we drive every day. We are in good company.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I love my car....I'm passionate about the details, but I couldn't find or afford the Ti package when I was searching. I'd love to join the elite, but will slum with the other fellas


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nah I'm not selling my rims... LoL I love them! I actually scuffed one up and it's getting refinished. Picking it up today and I'll post a pic


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

bmw511 said:


> Nah I'm not selling my rims... LoL I love them! I actually scuffed one up and it's getting refinished. Picking it up today and I'll post a pic


I just saw you live in Sacramento. Is there a big car scene? I am flying there next week on business.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

TBomb said:


> A3 TDI with Titanium Package and no open sky?


Yepp, I did not want the open sky.

This is the day after I bought it.










and as it sits now, coilovers will be here tomorrow :thumb up:


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice Niello in the house... Sacramento area too? I'm not sure about the car scene here...I'm always working too much, but I'm sure you may have seen me zipping around on the freeways... I have the Euro Tails and deleted front plate. I haven't seen any 2010 A3 TDIs with Titanium package around here yet


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Waiting for someone to total a Titanium Packaged A3 so I can steal their interior and complete my Titanium Package Plus retrofit :wave:


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

cooterbo said:


> I'm pretty sure I have the only Ti 2.0 Quattro on the island here. My ******* service advisor told me he has never even seen a Quattro a3 on the island. I can see why 50 percent of the members online here own a titanium though, we are the select few who really care about the details of our car. Enthusiasts if you will. The select few who enjoy our car enough to take time out of our personal lives to talk about the car we drive every day. We are in good company.


My pinkies were up the whole time I typed this and I was eating spoonfuls of grey poupon while drunk off pino grigio. :laugh:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

There is a white Titanium TDI at a audi dealer down here in AZ thing is sexy but they want 40ish for it


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

TDI Titanium loaded with every option should be around $40k but not much over that...



cleanA3 said:


> There is a white Titanium TDI at a audi dealer down here in AZ thing is sexy but they want 40ish for it


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine was $39k with everything but the sunroof. I have the nav, cold weather package, convenience package and so on. The dealership didn't really want to work much with me on it either since it's a tdi.


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Subaruski1 said:


> Waiting for someone to total a Titanium Packaged A3 so I can steal their interior and complete my Titanium Package Plus retrofit :wave:


Your car is looks great! How much is your retrofit going to end up costing you? 

Wouldn't it just be cheaper and easier if you would have added the Ti package for $2000, which includes the Wheels, suspension, leather alcantara seats, black interior inlays, black grill and black headliner.

it was definitely worth it for me to pay that extra $2k as it would have taken to long and too much to retrofit to a Ti.


----------



## born2drum (Feb 7, 2013)

*I have one *

I picked up a 2010 A3 with Ti package, with open sky, convenience package, and AMI with nav in Dec 2012 in Los Angeles :wave:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

born2drum said:


> I picked up a 2010 A3 with Ti package, with open sky, convenience package, and AMI with nav in Dec 2012 in Los Angeles :wave:


Nice congrads. The ti package is nice. Liking the black headliner.


----------



## kidanhhung (Feb 22, 2013)

Can I join the family? I just got my 2013 A3 Quattro couple of months ago. Haven't done much to the car, just dipped the wheels, that's all.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

cooterbo said:


> I'm pretty sure I have the only Ti 2.0 Quattro on the island here. My ******* service advisor told me he has never even seen a Quattro a3 on the island. I can see why 50 percent of the members online here own a titanium though, we are the select few who really care about the details of our car. Enthusiasts if you will. *The select few *who enjoy our car enough to take time out of our personal lives to talk about the car we drive every day. We are in good company.





cooterbo said:


> My pinkies were up the whole time I typed this and I was eating spoonfuls of grey poupon while drunk off pino grigio. :laugh:



LOL, "select few" who drive small german stationwagons like the rest of us. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

kidanhhung said:


> Can I join the family? I just got my 2013 A3 Quattro couple of months ago. Haven't done much to the car, just dipped the wheels, that's all.


Welcome to the club


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

born2drum said:


> I picked up a 2010 A3 with Ti package, with open sky, convenience package, and AMI with nav in Dec 2012 in Los Angeles :wave:


congrats! where in LA?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

kidanhhung said:


> just dipped the wheels, that's all.


dipped...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

cheers


----------



## ssaylor (Jul 16, 2006)

Another 2011 checking in! 36K 2011 CPO! Not the R8 but I'm stoked!


----------



## dpmark (Mar 3, 2008)

Love that Ibis White with the black roof rails, ssaylor. Really sharp.

I'll check in with my 2012 TDI TI w/nav, convenience & cold weather package and w/o OpenSky. Deep Sea Blue Pearl Effect. I love it.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is mine when it was dealer fresh (driven in from Houston). Got it in Feb. 2011. There were 5 available in the state when I went looking, so it wasn't hard to locate one. Hell, there was even a white one local to me. I didn't like the "deal" they offered me on my, then, 2006 A4 so I went somewhere else. I don't what all this unicorn talk is about...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

gosh this is the best A3 spec period.
mine is a lava grey non titanium, I would love to mod it to be a wanna-be titanium unit.
the fornt end is awesome, the seats


----------



## the canuck (Apr 8, 2009)

ssaylor said:


> Another 2011 checking in! 36K 2011 CPO! Not the R8 but I'm stoked!



Congrats! I have started looking around and that was one of the vehicles that came up in my search. Might have had a little competition if I was ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

ssaylor said:


> Another 2011 checking in! 36K 2011 CPO! Not the R8 but I'm stoked!
> 
> How much did you pay for your A3?


----------



## ssaylor (Jul 16, 2006)

dpmark said:


> Love that Ibis White with the black roof rails, ssaylor. Really sharp.
> 
> I'll check in with my 2012 TDI TI w/nav, convenience & cold weather package and w/o OpenSky. Deep Sea Blue Pearl Effect. I love it.


Thanks! White is the only color for the desert (Tucson AZ). I'm a little concerned about the Open Sky business in the dead of Summer but can always do a limo tint if it gets unbearable. 

You have a sweet ride too! Most late model A3 Ti I found were TDI. I would have gone for one but the wife drives a Prius & still remembers the noisy oil burners from the past. 



Dj Toobs said:


> ssaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Another 2011 checking in! 36K 2011 CPO! Not the R8 but I'm stoked!
> ...


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

here's another one...ti package at work up at Loudon NH during a 2013 Hooked on Driving track day. its a 2010 quattro...love them seats!


----------



## ssaylor (Jul 16, 2006)

easthk said:


> here's another one...ti package at work up at Loudon NH during a 2013 Hooked on Driving track day. its a 2010 quattro...love them seats!


This one's for you!


----------

